# Coyote or wolf? What do you guys think?



## Line_chaser (Oct 15, 2014)

What do you guys think? Cheboygan county michigan.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Looks more wolfy than coyote to me.


----------



## Line_chaser (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah me too, lol not what I wanted to hear though. More rounded ears set back further.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Yote


----------



## Line_chaser (Oct 15, 2014)

Robert Holmes said:


> Yote


I hope your right Robert!


----------



## buckshot2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yote


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Coyote










Wolf

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Line_chaser (Oct 15, 2014)

Hmmm


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Coyote 
https://www.google.com/search?q=COY...rjUIsO-eIClv6gC#tbm=isch&q=COYOTE+PROFILE+PIC


Wolf
https://www.google.com/search?q=COY...AVrjUIsO-eIClv6gC#tbm=isch&q=wolf+PROFILE+PIC


----------



## Line_chaser (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks more like a yote to me too the more I look at it. The fur on the neck of the wolves seems much more thick.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Husky


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Yote. 

Check out my avatar for a wolf pic.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

We had a wolf in Cheboygan County about 10 feet in front of the headlights three years ago. It would have weighed about 80 pounds big neck and big feet, no doubt that was a wolf. Trail cam of the head alone makes it difficult to tell what it is.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

coyote


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

That's a hard for me, I keep switching. How possible would a coywolf be?


----------



## M14 (Dec 13, 2013)

First year yote.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks just like Queenie! My friends pet when we were kids.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Coyote
Muzzle too light, too narrow.
Wolves look kinda boxy in the muzzle when they are close. 
Exciting, but you really feel the danger.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Definently a coyote. I would not be surprised if it was at least partial coywolf due to shortened boxier muzzle and seemingly wider skull. The documentary " Meet the Coywolf " explains there origins and path of migration and expansion of territory if anyone's interested.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

M14 said:


> First year yote.



I have to agree with M14. My first impression was a young canine. I would say coyote but it can be really hard to say with one pic of just the head.


----------

